# Bayfront Mackerel



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

they're here boys...

Willie-Joe and i went and caught us some live menhaden about 4am at cervantes bridge, and headed over to palafox pier.

long story short, i caught a king, and lost another one, and also lost a spinner shark...

the fish i caught was about 18lbs.

no pics though, sorry.:banghead


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, its nice to know they're there, might have to give-um a try


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where exactly are you talkin about John? I think I have an idea but being fairly new to the area im not too sure. Do you do pretty well there?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!

i might to have to get out there


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

How were you presenting your bait?


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Fuhrer48 (10/3/2007)*Where exactly are you talkin about John? I think I have an idea but being fairly new to the area im not too sure. Do you do pretty well there?


He's talking about the park at the end of Palafox downtown. Where the bayfront auditorium used to be. Just drive south on Palafox and you will run right into the park. Fishing is premitted and its a really nice park.



Good news on the kings. Where there a lot of menhaden in the bayou?


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report- Thanks.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you have to climb over the fence(railing) to gaff your fish? Was it kinda tough gaffing?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it was kinda difficult finding bait... they're not at 17th... but we found them ... live menhaden on 27lb sevenstrand(30"-36") and a (biodegradable) balloon. all the fish ate less than 75 feet from the wall.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I know what I'm doing in the morn!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

don't be in too much of a hurry!, i went again this morning and struck out... it's ahard to get the baits off the wall on anything but a north wind... that SE wind was kicking our ass this morning.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Halfmoom you want a stiff north east wind to blow that baloon into the hole.Good luck


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I wont be balloon fishing!!! Other ways to catching fish! Yes, it was nasty today!

but they are in the bay!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i had a fish sky on a dead menhaden that i was snobbleing yesterday.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/4/2007)*i had a fish sky on a dead menhaden that i was snobbleing yesterday.


I believe it. I've caught kings before on dead menhaden(not even fresh dead, but frozen). These October kings in the bay are hungry and they are not real picky(not that kings usually are)


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

hey wilie glad your trip was good,man am i looking forward to my first pair of costas.


----------

